
List of publicly available DNS over HTTPS servers - notRobot
https://github.com/curl/curl/wiki/DNS-over-HTTPS#publicly-available-servers
======
egberts1
It would be better to have that list segregated by DNSSEC + their own website
also being under DNSSEC, then just their nameservers serving DNSSEC, then non-
DNSSEC.

I have a smaller list that does that.
[https://egbert.net/blog/articles/public-nameservers-with-
dns...](https://egbert.net/blog/articles/public-nameservers-with-dnssec-
support.html)

